# Cut off water to TB and IAC



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

1990 auto
Has anyone tried running without water going to the throttle body and idle air control?????
It never snows here, so heating them up is not needed.
I was just wondering if they might freeze up due to the air flow.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no performance advantage but cutting off the coolant flow through the throttle body and air control, so you're best off just leaving it as is. IIRC, you have a hot wax element in the throttle body that assists with the cold start fast idle and coolant flow around it is necessary to warm the hot wax and get the plunger to retract. Some nut at some time got the idea that having coolant flow through the throttle body causes the air going through it to heat up and by eliminating the coolant flow, the air will be cooler and denser, thus "more power." The thing is that the air is flowing so fast through the throttle body that the temperature of the air will not be affected whether there is coolant running through the throttle body or not. It's only purpose is to keep the throttle plate from icing.


----------

